# Bacon for breakfast?



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

No! Just pig sitting again for Miss Madaleine. She's so freakin' cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn you.

Now I want bacon.

Cute pig :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Darn you.
> 
> Now I want bacon.
> 
> Cute pig :smile:


My sister-in-law called this morning to check on her. I told her if I'd had some bacon here I would've posted some in a frying pan on FB and tagged her! I'm so mean....:heh:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Isnt she adorable. I thought there were 2 little piggies? What happened to the other one?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

This needs to come with a warning. It makes me want one. Adorable!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh her little tail! She's so cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Isnt she adorable. I thought there were 2 little piggies? What happened to the other one?


There were 2 little piggies in the beginning but they were not bonding with anyone other than each other so she sold the sister. Madaleine was immediately friendlier with people and is very social now.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love pigs, always have since we had a pet one as kids. I love the way Madeline wags her tail when you talk to her. Pigs are smart, I think they get a really bad rap by most people actually.
Mol had a pig tongue for dinner last night, that makes me sad now.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! I love her! I like that the kitty makes an appearance, to give a size idea. What kind of pig is she? 

I want!!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

And that tail! So stinking cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, the tail wagging is something I just did not know that pigs did. Adorable...  

Sweet, sweet, sweet little piggy!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG Tiffa has turned into a PIG! Oh wait, the pig responds to commands... That is just TOO cute!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, with the cat alongside Madaleine, I got a surprise at how small she is. What a cutie.
After watching that movie 'Babe' a thousand times, I could not stomach pork for years and years and years. Thats who Madaliene reminds me of, Babe.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She is so cute, and smart too.
Is she buddies with the cat?


----------

